# CAT - Help! Sore/ulcer - infected lip/cut



## kitty_lea (Jul 29, 2009)

just looked at my cats lip... and the upper lip is.. well i dont know, he has, not a cut but maybe an ulcer, or sort of an irritation,.. 

it doesnt seem to be bothering him at all, he's still eating, i only noticed it while i was giving him a cuddle, he really doesnt seem bothered, but i dont like the look of it at all! i will be getting in touch with the vet but im a worry, i want to know what to expect

i'm sure hes had this before as a kitten but it didnt look as bad as this, as he rubs his lips on card board box edges and, anything he comes across really, which is why i thought he hurt his lip in the first place when he was a kitten

i've seen rodents ulcers on google and read about it, it doesnt look as bad as that, but obviously im no expert...


----------



## Rogue665 (Mar 17, 2010)

looks scabby like its healing and no pussy or anything, it probably is from rubbing his head almost like a paper cut kinda thing, I wouldn't worry too much to be honest, if it get worse then vets for antibiotics.


----------



## kitty_lea (Jul 29, 2009)

yeah i thought that it was slightly scabby, i just cant believe ive only just noticed it, feel quite guilty that ive only just seen it

not sure if i should just keep my eye on it or now that i've seen it give it abit of a clean with some warm salt water... dont want to irritate it though

(thank you the the reply)


----------



## Rogue665 (Mar 17, 2010)

it could of only happened last night and unless your looking under its lip, so i wouldn't curse yourself, It's scabbing over, its healing, i would leave it well alone as to now irritate it like you said, if it doesn't heal vets.


----------



## kitty_lea (Jul 29, 2009)

thank you! i feel alot better about it now, i'll just keep an eye on it


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Sorry, but if it was my cat, I'd have it to the vet to confirm that it isn't a rodent ulcer, because it very well could be and because rodent ulcers can indicate an underlying condition. There is also a possibility that it could be an ulcer cause by the feline herpesvirus. It might not look too bad now, but it could get worse until it does look like the rodent ulcers you've looked at on line, but it certainly looks like an ulcer to me rather than a healing cut. If there's no puss, then anti-biotic might not be needed, but if it is the result of a reactivated flu virus, then anti-biotics might be needed to prevent a secondary infection

All cats facial mark and rub their lips against stuff, but they don't end up with this type of sore on their lips, paper cut or not, so I would want it checked out.


----------



## kitty_lea (Jul 29, 2009)

Already decided, he's booked in at the vets on monday, my other cat needs to go pick up his medicine anyway
i cant stop worrying so thought it best to take him
thanx


----------



## kitty_lea (Jul 29, 2009)

*More pictures... *











http://i873.photobucket.com/albums/ab298/LeaCat_2009/P8073722.jpg[/IMG

[IMG]http://i873.photobucket.com/albums/ab298/LeaCat_2009/P8073714.jpg[/I
MG]

[IMG]http://i873.photobucket.com/albums/ab298/LeaCat_2009/P8073710.jpg


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

I agree with feorag vet visit needed good luck hope your wee cat is ok :smile:


----------

